# Booster shot of Covid-19 vaccine, yes or no?



## PamfromTx (Sep 19, 2021)

*How many of you will be getting the vaccine booster shot?

There’s understandable confusion about whether a booster shot of COVID-19 vaccine is necessary. At this time, the CDC recommends that those who are moderately or severely immunocompromised, and who received two doses of a mRNA COVID vaccine (Pfizer or Moderna), get a third dose of the same COVID vaccine to increase their protection (immunity) against serious illness, hospitalization and death. The third dose should be given at least 28 days after the second dose of COVID vaccine.

People who are immunocompromised and who received the Johnson & Johnson (Janssen) COVID-19 vaccine are NOT recommended to receive an additional dose of COVID vaccine at this time.*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2021)

As soon as the J&J booster is available I will take it.


----------



## feywon (Sep 19, 2021)

_I probably will, need to check availability._


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 19, 2021)

As a basic rule I thought they just approved for those 65 plus and the compromised if recommended by doctor. They're already on 4 in Israel


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 19, 2021)

As soon as it’s available at the pharmacy.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 19, 2021)

My wife and I got our Booster shots on 16 Sept. We did not have any ill effects other than sore arms and that only lasted about 3 days. We scheduled ours through the same CDC website that we used to get the first two.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 19, 2021)

I will when they offer it to us at work.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 19, 2021)

Count me in.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes, hopefully next week.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2021)

I don't know. I will consult my doctor and go by his advice, when the booster is available.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 21, 2021)

absolutely...  positively...

the science is on our side...


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes, in November.....I've had the two Pfizer shots and last week had my annual flu shot.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 21, 2021)

Jackie23 said:


> Yes, in November.....I've had the two Pfizer shots and last week had my annual flu shot.



[/QUOTE]
I keep forgetting to ask my family doctor if there is a time span to receive the flu shot and the Pfizer booster.  Do you know, @Jackie23 ?  I'm due the booster in October.


----------



## Jackie23 (Sep 21, 2021)

I asked my doctor that.....she said it did not matter...(???)
Anyway for me, I'm thinking I'll be good with November.


----------



## Jules (Sep 21, 2021)

I’ll wait for the advice of BC’s chief medical officer.  When she said 65+ should have it, I’ll get it.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

@PamfromTx
They originally suggested (several months ago)
that people get them a few weeks separate from other vaccines, just in case some unexpected reason was discovered. (such as the immune system might have been overworked,  *not*_ any interaction!)_

But now that there is much more known, that has been dropped, and they say you can get the flu shot and the covid booster, at the same time.
Some people might still prefer to space them out, and that is fine too.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes, I will get one, and so will my helper, who is older than me.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 21, 2021)

Is anyone going to have antibodies tested before the booster?  Antibodies aren't cookie cutter and the schedules will possibly be based on an average.    Some people never develop antibodies post vaccine and people lose protection in different time frames.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 21, 2021)

Looks like maybe November and the flu soon...


----------



## Don M. (Sep 21, 2021)

We got the Moderna shots early this year, and so far it looks like this "brand" is showing the best long term effectiveness.  However, we continue to watch the news, and if/when a booster becomes available, we will give it strong consideration.  We'd rather have a couple of days with a minor sore arm, than risk getting sick.  I suspect that as this virus mutates, it will be necessary to get annual "boosters", much like the flu shots.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes hoping it will cure the three extra toes growing on my left foot as a result of the first two Covid shots.


----------



## Jeweltea (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes, when it is approved. I got Moderna.


----------



## Shero (Sep 21, 2021)

When the appropriate time comes, YES!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't know at this point if I will get a booster shot.  I wear a mask indoors at stores and other indoor places now and keep a distance from people.  I don't go out much and never am I in a crowd.  I have to hear more information on this to consider before I would get the booster if available to me.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

We have both determined to receive the booster shot.  End of story.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 22, 2021)

I will get the booster when it is available to me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 22, 2021)

My doctor said No and sent me this:

The CDC has approved third dose vaccinations for immunocompromised patients. Third dose vaccination is currently limited to those patients who received a Pfizer or Moderna vaccination – it does not include J&J vaccine recipients at this time.

“Immunocompromised” includes patients who:

Are receiving treatments for solid tumors or blood cancers
Are taking immunosuppressing medications after a solid organ transplant
Are within 2 years of receiving CAR-T therapy or a stem cell transplant
Have primary immunodeficiencies -- rare genetic disorders that prevent the immune system from working properly
Have been diagnosed with advanced or untreated HIV
Are taking high-dose corticosteroids (more than 20 milligrams of prednisone or its equivalent daily), alkylating agents, antimetabolites, chemotherapy, TNF blockers or other immunomodulating or immunosuppressing biologics

Patients with chronic renal disease, live without a spleen, or who are receiving dialysis may also qualify.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Saw hereI don't know at this point if I will get a booster shot.  I wear a mask indoors at stores and other indoor places now and keep a distance from people.  I don't go out much and never am I in a crowd.  I have to hear more information on this to consider before I would get the booster if available to me.


Same here,I have until November to decide. Fell asleep, now awake 3 am


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Yes hoping it will cure the three extra toes growing on my left foot as a result of the first two Covid shots.


But Fmdog, you didn't mention that you also now have two heads!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 22, 2021)

I had my second Moderna vaccination in April, and my husband took the J&J around a month after I had mine.  We will both be getting booster shots if recommended when the time is right and there is availability.  I'm in no big rush, but I imagine I'll be getting mine in December or January.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 22, 2021)

Both me and hubby will get the Booster shot in November.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 22, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I had my second Moderna vaccination in April, and my husband took the J&J around a month after I had mine.  We will both be getting booster shots if recommended when the time is right and there is availability.  I'm in no big rush, but I imagine I'll be getting mine in December or January.


Same situation here - I have until December to decide because my second Moderna vaccine was in April.  Will likely get the booster unless my doctor advises otherwise.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 22, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> Count me in.


Me too!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 22, 2021)

hahahaha! No.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2021)

FDA hasn't announced whether they will approve Pfizer.  Last I read yesterday, they are not on board with it, so the jury is out as to whether I'll get the booster or not.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm still on the fence about this. Not sure if I should get the booster or not. I will rely on my doctor's judgement.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2021)

Just posted this in another booster thread....

*Please, Please, Please!!! * If you can afford it, *have your antibody levels tested before a booster*. Don't get one until waning antibodies show you actually need one.

As more data comes in, there are increasing incidences of adverse cardiac reactions to vaccines including myocarditis and pericarditis. Most recent data is from the University of Ottowa Heart Institute that is awaiting peer review.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2021)

FDA has announced it approves the booster for age 65+ years only.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Just posted this in another booster thread....
> 
> *Please, Please, Please!!! * If you can afford it, *have your antibody levels tested before a booster*. Don't get one until waning antibodies show you actually need one.
> 
> As more data comes in, there are increasing incidences of adverse cardiac reactions to vaccines including myocarditis and pericarditis. Most recent data is from the University of Ottowa Heart Institute that is awaiting peer review.


I am beginning to wonder if, like the polio vaccine of the 1950s, this vaccine has some batches that are tainted, causing the cardiac problems.  Not all those getting the booster or primary vaccinations are coming down with inflammation of the heart.  Time for some studies into the various batches being released for public usage.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 22, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I am beginning to wonder if, like the polio vaccine of the 1950s, this vaccine has some batches that are tainted, causing the cardiac problems.  Not all those getting the booster or primary vaccinations are coming down with inflammation of the heart.  Time for some studies into the various batches being released for public usage.



Could be, but I posted a summary of a Feb 2019 article in another thread that talked about inflammatory issues as a kink that needed to be worked out in mRNA vaccines.

The conclusion of that article also stated: "The next 5 years will be very important for the field of mRNA vaccines, with results from several human clinical trials providing a clearer understanding of the true prospects of the technology and insights into the strengths and weaknesses of the various mRNA technologies and delivery systems under development."   

Covid put that in warp speed mode instead of 5 years, but there's seems to be room for improvement in the tech.


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

I will be getting the booster shot.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How many of you will be getting the vaccine booster shot?


I plan to.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I plan to.


----------



## Jules (Sep 22, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> Is anyone going to have antibodies tested before the booster?


It’s $150 here.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 22, 2021)

*How much does the Labcorp COVID-19 antibody test cost?   (In our area)*

Labcorp will bill the cost of the COVID-19 antibody test directly to your health plan if you are insured, or if you are uninsured, Labcorp will bill the appropriate government program. The cost of the test is $42.13 and is based on rates established by the Centers for Medicare & Medicaid Services (CMS).


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

Antibody tests may not tell the full story about whether to get a booster.  So much is still unknown about this virus, including how well our immune systems build up and maintain defenses against it and how to interpret C-19 antibody levels with respect to immunity.

As the below article states, antibody tests may eventually be reliable indicators of Covid-19 immunity, but we're not there yet.

I hope the researchers working on this come up with answers very soon. We're all tired of this virus.  
Nobody wants to choose between boosters every 8-12 months and the risk of breakthrough illness.

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...not-be-your-go-to-for-checking-covid-immunity


----------



## terry123 (Sep 23, 2021)

I will get it as soon as I can.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 23, 2021)

Just realized I have a problem.  My semi-annual PCP visit is late November, I should get my flu shot then but my 3rd dose of Covid-19 should also be given then.  Had decided to get the Covid dose then wait a month for my annual flu shot.  Here's the problem my PCP is a staunch supporter of the opposition party, do I take his advice knowing that he may be biased?


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Just realized I have a problem.  My semi-annual PCP visit is late November, I should get my flu shot then but my 3rd dose of Covid-19 should also be given then.  Had decided to get the Covid dose then wait a month for my annual flu shot.  Here's the problem my PCP is a staunch supporter of the opposition party, do I take his advice knowing that he may be biased?


No idea where in the world you live so it's hard to offer advice.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 23, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Just realized I have a problem.  My semi-annual PCP visit is late November, I should get my flu shot then but my 3rd dose of Covid-19 should also be given then.  Had decided to get the Covid dose then wait a month for my annual flu shot.  Here's the problem my PCP is a staunch supporter of the opposition party, do I take his advice knowing that he may be biased?



Doctors are all over the place in what they believe to be the best treatment regimen for a lot of illnesses regardless of political views.  If you feel comfortable with your own decision based on data at the time, ask for the booster if you want it.  If he refuses, find another provider.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Sep 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> No idea where in the world you live so it's hard to offer advice.


Thank you, I wasn't sure my version of Tails, Tor and the various ad/tracker blockers were working.


----------



## suds00 (Sep 23, 2021)

i've had two moderna shots .when a moderna booster is approved i'll strongly consider getting it.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 23, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Thank you, I wasn't sure my version of Tails, Tor and the various ad/tracker blockers were working.


Other SF members only know your location if you provide it in your profile.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 23, 2021)

StarSong said:


> No idea where in the world you live so it's hard to offer advice.


Can you get a second opinion??


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> Just realized I have a problem.  My semi-annual PCP visit is late November, I should get my flu shot then but my 3rd dose of Covid-19 should also be given then.  Had decided to get the Covid dose then wait a month for my annual flu shot.  Here's the problem my PCP is a staunch supporter of the opposition party, do I take his advice knowing that he may be biased?


Had this on my mind since replying a few days ago.   So distressing that you described your doctor as "opposition party "   ....the media (both polarized sides since there are hardly any trusted,  non-polarized American media sources) are doing their damndest to inflame the vaccine issue as a political or liberal vs conservative war.

I do believe that one party is more vaccine hesitant than the other, but not as polarized as people are being fed by the media.  In real life, I know people across the political spectrum who believe differing things about the vaccine including one very liberal friend who is vaccine hesitant because she has a vaccine injured son--autism.  She nearly died of Covid and may be looking at a lung transplant.   Have another conservative friend who was waiting on full FDA approval and has now gotten his.

Wake up people.   Those with differing political views are not a group to be "othered" by either side.  We're being herded into tribalism and enmity by leaders and the media.  It is very obvious and I'm not sure why...just know that it is Not!!! a good, productive situation.


----------



## Devi (Sep 27, 2021)

Well said, @AnnieA!


----------

